# Conway Castle ,dedicated Motorhome parking



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

These dedicated Motorhome parking bays have been there for a while now, but I thought that many would not know about them

To find coming from the east head over the river bridge into Conway and at the mini roundabout by the Castle turn left.
Head under the tight archway, coaches get under but be careful and the Castle car park is about 200 yds on your right.
Parking charges are very reasonable.
There are NO OVERNIGHTING signs, parking is permitted but not sleeping.
Very nice to see a welcoming council
Not pretty pictures but the Castle is just out of view


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that Grath.

As a matter of interest how many spaces are there?

Cheers.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Grath more useful info for our travels.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 large spaces, big enough for a large A Class


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I can agree with the o/p re the location of the car-park (we were regular visitors to Conwy when we had a boat based there). The car-park is next to a playing field (useful for exercising the dog); has an ice cream / sweets shop; toilets (if you don't want to use those in your van); and is only 5 minutes walk from the town centre. Although we haven't been back to Conwy since getting our mh, I can confirm that the approach road through the arch is tight & can be _very busy_ at times - I don't want to put anybody off but forewarned is forearmed .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We go to Conway quite regularly and although as the o/p has said it can get busy particularly at Bank Holidays, I would not let that put you off as we have never had to wait and queue at the archway for more than about half a dozen cars or a few minutes.


----------

